
Show HN: Editable Data Scientist Resume Templates - stephen_greet
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ahRnIxcLC0qjQD8zqu127kk2ACZ4Tzez
======
tapneal
These are awesome!

------
cardsofinhuman
Useful

